# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  محیطی شبیه Visual Studio برای Java

## SYSMAN

با سلام

توفیقی شده بعد از مدتها کار با C#‎ یک سری هم به java بزنیم ببینیم این چیزی که اینهمه ازش تعریف و تمجید می کنند چی هست.
اول java core را تمام کردیم رفتیم سروقت swing که چشمتان روز بد نبینه eclipse و IntelliJ را امتحان کردم
ولی ویژوال Visual Studio در طراحی یک فرم کجا و طراحی اینها کجا.
فعلا که کلی خورده تو حالمون که این چه نوع طراحی هست، یا باید همه چیز را از اول کد زد (یاد بورلند C++‎ خدا بیامرز افتادم) یا با این محیط خشک طراحی این IDE ها سرو کله بزنم.
می خواستم بدونم برای جاوا IDE در حد و اندازه Visual Studio برای طراحی فرم و صفحات وب وجود داره یا نه؟

برای من قابل هضم نیست که برنامه نویس بخواهد الان درگیری قرار دادن دکمه ساده روی فرم بشه

----------


## L u k e

بهتره همون .net رو ادامه بدی تو جاوا از این خبرا نیس

----------


## SYSMAN

عجب!
کلا open source باعث میشه آدم اینطوری جواب بده؟؟

یاد یک کلاس جاوا افتادم توی اولین جلسه استاد (یکی از استادهای معروف در این ضمینه هستند) چنان مشت محکمی بر دهان مایکروسافت و .net کوبیدند که بنده هاج و واج مونده بودم چه نیازی هست برای بالا بردن یک چیزی، چیز دیگر را لگد مال می کنند

----------


## java.source.ir

باعرض سلام، برای کار با Swing استفاده از NetBeans خالی از لطف نیست.

----------


## SYSMAN

امروز با swing برنامه NetBeans کار کردم خیلی خوب بود.
ممنون از پیشنهاد شما.
یک سوال برام پیش آمده برتری eclipse نسبت به netbeans چی هست؟ که اینهمه طرفدار داره؟؟

----------


## mabbaszadegan

سلام دوستان
ببخشید میپرم وسط بحثتون :دی
من تازه وارد دنیای جاوا شدم !! چندتا سوال خیلی مبتدیانه داشتم ، ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید : 
دات نت یا جاوا ؟!!!eclipse با myeclipse فرق میکنه ؟!!j2se , j2ee , j2me ؟ این سه تا خیلی فرق دارند باهم ؟!!!من تازه کتاب دایتل ویرایش6 رو تهیه کردم (بودجه ام به 8 نرسید !! ) ، به نظرتون چقدر وقت لازمه تا بتونم از پس برنامه های اداری بربیام ؟ اصلا برای نوشتن یه برنامه برای یک شرکت استفاده از جاوا رو توصیه میکنید ؟برای طراحی وب سایت با استفاده از جاوا چه مباحثی رو باید بخونم ؟ اصلن بهتر نیست با asp یا php سایت طراحی کنم ؟!! کدومش رو توصیه میکنید ؟با تشکر

----------


## L u k e

1 : چند وقت دیگه خودت می فهمی
2 : my eclipse فکر کنم یه نسخه تجاری از ide سورس باز eclipse هستش
3 : http://www.javafa.com/2011/01/2.html
4 : فکر کنم زیاد طول بکشه ولی اگه قبلا با زبان هایی مثل C++‎ یا C#‎ کار کرده باشی زیاد طول نمی کشه  - تو پروژه های بزرگ خوبه
5 : باید از jsp و Servelt شروع کنی  - تحقیق کن می فهمی 
در ضمن اینجا جای این سوال نبود اگه سوال داری تاپیک جدید بزن

----------


## javaphantom

> با سلام
> 
> توفیقی شده بعد از مدتها کار با C#‎ یک سری هم به java بزنیم ببینیم این چیزی که اینهمه ازش تعریف و تمجید می کنند چی هست.
> اول java core را تمام کردیم رفتیم سروقت swing که چشمتان روز بد نبینه eclipse و IntelliJ را امتحان کردم
> ولی ویژوال Visual Studio در طراحی یک فرم کجا و طراحی اینها کجا.
> فعلا که کلی خورده تو حالمون که این چه نوع طراحی هست، یا باید همه چیز را از اول کد زد (یاد بورلند C++‎ خدا بیامرز افتادم) یا با این محیط خشک طراحی این IDE ها سرو کله بزنم.
> می خواستم بدونم برای جاوا IDE در حد و اندازه Visual Studio برای طراحی فرم و صفحات وب وجود داره یا نه؟
> 
> برای من قابل هضم نیست که برنامه نویس بخواهد الان درگیری قرار دادن دکمه ساده روی فرم بشه



به دنیای جاوا خوش اومدی. دلم می خواد همانطور که در دینای #C پروژهای میلیونی و میلیاردی رو تولید کردی و دنیای سافت ایران رو تکون دادی، حالا هم از سر تفریح و تفنن با جاوا هم بقول امروزی ها حالی بکنی و 
پروژهای رو دست مونده و نا تمام رو سریع جمع و جور بکنی.

والا ما که از این زبان و این تکنلوژی چیزی نفهمیدم. زبانی که چند محیط IDE داشته باشه و یکی از اونکی گندتر که حتی نتونی یک form توش طراحی کنی به چه درد می خوره. این تازه یکی  از معایب این زبان هست.
تازه کند هم هست چون JVM داره. از همه بدتر  pointer نداره. خنده داره. یک چیزه خیلی بدتر از همه چون open source هست امنیت هم نداره. من خود به شخص بی خود آلودش شدم. حالا خودت که استادی، کم کم بیشتر به مضخرف بودن این زبان پی می بری.

----------


## javaphantom

> عجب!
> کلا open source باعث میشه آدم اینطوری جواب بده؟؟
> 
> یاد یک کلاس جاوا افتادم توی اولین جلسه استاد (یکی از استادهای معروف در این ضمینه هستند) چنان مشت محکمی بر دهان مایکروسافت و .net کوبیدند که بنده هاج و واج مونده بودم چه نیازی هست برای بالا بردن یک چیزی، چیز دیگر را لگد مال می کنند


این استاد بی سواد کی بوده حالا.؟ باهات موافقم آدم برای بالا بردن یک چیز نباید چیزه دیگه ای رو بکوبه. چیزی که عیان هست چه حاجت به بیان هست. .net کوبیده خدایی هست دیگه واقعا آدم باید خیلی بی کار باشه بشینه .net بکوبه.

دنیا open source دنیای پر ریسک و پر مخاطره ای هست. همانطور که تو پست قبلی بهت گفتم امنیت نداره. وقتی کدت معلوم باشه دیگه خیلی بده. یعنی اینکه امنیت نداری. من خودم به شخصه می ترسم کدایی که می زنم کسی ببینه چون اگر ببینه آبروم می ره که چه مضخرفاتی زدم. برای همین با دنیای close source موافقم.

----------


## SYSMAN

> به دنیای جاوا خوش اومدی. دلم می خواد همانطور که در دینای #C پروژهای میلیونی و میلیاردی رو تولید کردی و دنیای سافت ایران رو تکون دادی، حالا هم از سر تفریح و تفنن با جاوا هم بقول امروزی ها حالی بکنی و 
> پروژهای رو دست مونده و نا تمام رو سریع جمع و جور بکنی.
> 
> والا ما که از این زبان و این تکنلوژی چیزی نفهمیدم. زبانی که چند محیط IDE داشته باشه و یکی از اونکی گندتر که حتی نتونی یک form توش طراحی کنی به چه درد می خوره. این تازه یکی  از معایب این زبان هست.
> تازه کند هم هست چون JVM داره. از همه بدتر  pointer نداره. خنده داره. یک چیزه خیلی بدتر از همه چون open source هست امنیت هم نداره. من خود به شخص بی خود آلودش شدم. حالا خودت که استادی، کم کم بیشتر به مضخرف بودن این زبان پی می بری.


نیازی به مسخره کردن نیست. شما دوتا سوال ساده را نمی توانید جواب بدهید
بعدش انتطار دارید من نوعی راضی بشم وارد همچین دنیایی با آدمهایی با این طرز فکر بشم
راستی اون استاد فکر می کنم با همه ی بی سوادیش (به قول شما) باز هم شرافتمندانه تر برتری جاوا را در مقابل net. مقایسه کرد

----------


## java.source.ir

فکر می کنم جای اینگونه جدل ها در این تاپیک نباشه و اصلا لزومی به اینگونه جدل ها نیست. اگر دوستی جواب درست و حسابی برای شخص سوال کننده داره جوابش رو بده در غیر اینصورت جای تمسخر و ... نمی باشد.

----------


## tah_206207

دوستانی که تو زبان برنامه نویسی C#‎ کد میزنند مگه نمیشه کدهاشونو decompile کرد
چرا میگین دنیای open source واسه امنیت بده در حالی که کدهاتون به وسیله ی چندین هزار تستر تست میشه و اشکالاتش کشف میشه و در ضمن شما دانشتون در زمینه کد زنی بالا میره چون تو دنیای open source خیلیا اشکالاتتونو بهتون گوشزد میکنن.
در ضمن به نظر من شما دنبال یادگیری چندین زبان نباشید و یکی رو انتخاب کنید و سعی کنید تو اون ضمینه بهترین باشین!

----------


## sajjad.s2009

با سلام

من خودم دات نت برنامه می نوشتم اما به دلایلی بوسیدم و گذاشتمش کنار !
اما مزایا و معایب دو زبان :
1-  platform dependence(win)
2- راستی یک دوستمون هم گفت سرعت جاوا کنده ! اون هم به دلیل JVM  !!!! در دات نت هم همه کدها به MSIL , IL  تبدیل میشن و در واقع به دات نت میشه گفت نسخه جاوایی مایکروسافت !!!
3- هم دات نت و جاوا در اکثر بنچ مارکها دارای بالاترین سرعت بودند اما همیشه بعد از سی پلاس پلاس ، پس سرعت جفت شون بالاست .
4-فقط تجربه که دات نت هنوز اول راهه و جاوا پخته شده و امتحان پس داده است و این که این همه در دنیا developer داره 
5-چرا Eclipse از سایر IDE های جاوای دیگه بهتره ؟  plug in های فراوان و امکاناتی که فقط با کار کردن متوجه میشی البته قبول دارم VS مایکروسافت هم خیلی بی رقیبه .
6- اما یک بدی دیگه ایی که دات نت داره اینه که محکومی به استفاده کردن از توابع و پیاده سازی های مایکروسافت مثلا MVC   که اغلب بچه های دات نت اون رو استفاده می کنند اما کمتر کسی ازشون درک خوبی از MVC  دارند !
7- یک عیب دیگه دات نت اینه که گرونه و نه پولی بودنش !  و مجبوری طوری برنامه بنویسی که همه محصولات مایکروسافت رو با هم داشته باشی ( این قضیه تو آینده با پربا شدن دیتا سنترها خیلی خوب خودش رو نشون میده )

اگر ایرادی بود به بیسوادی بنده بزارین ! یا حق  :چشمک:

----------


## vahidRafiei

من تا حالا هيچوقت دات نت كار نكردم اما محيط JDeveloper شركت اوراكل چنين امكاناتي رو هم براي كار كردن با دسكتاپ با Swing و هم براي محيط وب (JSF) فراهم كرده. به هر حال JDeveloper بصورت رايگان هم گذاشته شده و ميتونيد ازش استفاده كنيد.

اين يه آموزش براي Swing و اين هم يه آموزش ديگه براي JSF

----------


## franchesco

> امروز با swing برنامه NetBeans کار کردم خیلی خوب بود.
> ممنون از پیشنهاد شما.
> یک سوال برام پیش آمده برتری eclipse نسبت به netbeans چی هست؟ که اینهمه طرفدار داره؟؟


 چون که خود eclipse یک پلاگین داره که بعد از اینکه شما نصب کردید و میتونید با ابزاز های ویژوالی کار کنید و دقیقا همون کار neatbeans  رو انجام میده .

----------


## java.source.ir

> چون که خود eclipse یک پلاگین داره که بعد از اینکه شما نصب کردید و میتونید با ابزاز های ویژوالی کار کنید و دقیقا همون کار neatbeans  رو انجام میده .


 در اینکه Eclipse یک IDE قدرتمندیه شکی نیست، اما پلاگینی که برای کار با Swing در اون قرار داره، به خوبی NetBeans نیست. با هر جفت اونا کار کردم برای NetBeans بهتره.

----------


## pumper

از eclipse با swt استفاده کنید. از swing بهتره

----------

